# went to go look at a house today



## stars13bars2 (Jun 1, 2009)

Think the MOV's are vaporized?


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Nothing a little Formula 409 won't fix. :thumbsup:


----------



## Fusion (May 13, 2010)

Definitely makes a good case for "ground up." :w00t:


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

Fusion said:


> Definitely makes a good case for "ground up." :w00t:


how so??

BTW: ground belongs DOWN:whistling2:


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

What's the little Bakelite thing on the side? 

Hopefully I get an answer before this thread gets closed.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

knowshorts said:


> What's the little Bakelite thing on the side?


Looks like either a mini-breaker or an indicator light.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

Speedy Petey said:


> Looks like *it used to be* either a mini-breaker or an indicator light.


 .,..............


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

wildleg said:


> .,..............



Used up all the smoke in it?


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

480sparky said:


> Used up all the smoke in it?


I'm guessing yes


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Things work great till you let the smoke out of them.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

william1978 said:


> Things work great till you let the smoke out of them.



Then you go buy a new one with factory-fresh smoke in it.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

480sparky said:


> Then you go buy a new one with factory-fresh smoke in it.


 And try to keep the smoke in it this time.:thumbsup:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

william1978 said:


> And try to keep the smoke in it this time.:thumbsup:



Use these:










:laughing::whistling2:


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

480sparky said:


> Use these:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey I have a bunch of those laying around somewhere after I changed all of my rec's in my house because I have little one's running around.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

Looks like a pinched wire.


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

480sparky said:


> Use these:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why didn't the NEC see these? Could of saved a ton of money not having to install AFCI's.


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

"Just jiggle the cord around some, it will start working."


----------



## sparks134 (Jan 30, 2009)

knowshorts said:


> Why didn't the NEC see these? Could of saved a ton of money not having to install AFCI's.


 'cause the big companies pushed for them!


----------



## thekoolcody (Aug 30, 2008)

That looks nice; I have seen that a couple of times


----------



## Voltech (Nov 30, 2009)

JoeKP said:


> we are supposed to be moving soon, and have been looking at houses, we went to one today, and I saw this, and wished i had a screw driver with me at the time...


WTH, My house is not for sale..


----------



## ibew292guy (May 12, 2010)

thats nice


----------

